# Quiet pellet gun



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking for a quiet pellet gun for my kid. Neighbor had a gamo wisper but that thing is still not very quiet. Does anyone have a good one.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

The Gamo Whisper does make a lot of noise with the spring mechanism.

Benjamin makes a nitro piston model with a suppressor that should be fairly quiet, although I haven't shot one, the Benjamin Trail NP2.

The other option is a pre-charged pneumatic with a suppressor shroud, the Benjamin Marauder.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You won't find one that's much quieter that still has much power.
You can't break the laws of physics.

Going to a larger caliber can help keep velocities below 800-1000 fps


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

The multi pumps are much quieter, no mechanisms slamming around like the pistons guns, seem a bit easier to shoot well, too. Daisy 880 or Crosman 2100 are decent places to start and will kill squirrels and rabbits with head shots. A Crossman 1377 or 1322 with a shoulder stock is a lot of fun, too. How old is the kid? Certain models are easier to pump than others. I recommend buying from a local store with a good return policy in case it turns out to be too hard for the boy, but they do tend to get a little easier (maybe 10%) with use plus the pumping muscles strengthen up quickly as well. The multi pumps are also allow for variable power shots. Fewer pumps for super quiet plinking and more for hunting/ longer ranges. Lots of fun to learn how to adjust your trajectory with the number of pumps. The clack, clack, clack sound of pumping can be quieted down a lot with a well placed piece of adhesive backed felt.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Was he shooting lightweight PBA ammo or lead pellets? The lightweight stuff will break the sound barrier and crack like a .22 long rifle. Most say it is not very accurate.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The multi pumps are also allow for variable power shots


 I see that a lot, but it would mean adjusting the sights differently

Pumping the gun makes as much if not more noise than actually firing


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

dademoss said:


> The Gamo Whisper does make a lot of noise with the spring mechanism.
> 
> Benjamin makes a nitro piston model with a suppressor that should be fairly quiet, although I haven't shot one, the Benjamin Trail NP2.
> 
> The other option is a pre-charged pneumatic with a suppressor shroud, the Benjamin Marauder.


Mines very loud a 22 cbee is far quieter I would go with a blue streak.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Mines very loud a 22 cbee is far quieter I would go with a blue streak.


I have a Stoeger X-10 that's a lot quieter than any 22 rimfire loads

http://usa.stoegerairguns.com/x10-air-rifle


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

A lot cheaper then the nitro power xl 1100 22 I I truly regret buying it 
I shot a opossum tonight with my 9422 with a CBee and they are way quiter
In defense of the nitro power it shoots 950 fps


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

I didn't think of it earlier but a refurbished CMP Daisy 853 would make a fine pellet gun for a lad.


----------

